
FreeWAF – High-Performance WAF Built on the OpenResty Stack - nikolay
https://github.com/p0pr0ck5/FreeWAF
======
unix-junkie
I appreciate naxsi for its ease of use and efficiency:
[https://github.com/nbs-system/naxsi](https://github.com/nbs-system/naxsi)

------
meowface
Looks cool, but seems to be a pretty inactive project, unfortunately.

~~~
technion
Last commit was less than two months ago, and all but one open issue is tagged
"enhancement".

It could be a lot more dead.

